# Won't stop peeing on himself HELP



## acos88 (Aug 28, 2014)

My german shepherd won't stop peeing on himself in his cage. We moved him into a small cage and he still is peeing on himself. I know he can hold it because he has done it before. We don't give him water past 6pm and he still urinates on himself constantly doesn't matter if he's in there for 20 mins or 4 hrs he still does it. How do I get him to stop?
He also will pee in the house even being on a leash and tied to me. He knows to go outside because I take him out every hour or sometimes even less time and he will still have accidents randomly. How do I break this habit it is getting extremely frustrating! He is 13 weeks old. Thanks


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's a post from another thread about potty training. MichaelE explained it pretty well  (here's the thread as well: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/486490-potty-training-stalemate.html )



MichaelE said:


> Repetition. Going outside every 20-30 minutes over and over and over and over again and again and again.
> 
> This cannot be stressed enough. Repetition develops habit and going outside ONLY, is a habit you want to teach the dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## acos88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice but this is where I'm getting frustrated: 
He has a crate, he's in a small crate, AND they say dogs never want to go in there "den" or on themselves well that's NOT the case with him he not only pees on himself he also will have an occasional crapping accident (such as this morning&this evening). 

Pros I'm doing these suggestions that everyone says to do:
He is in a small crate
Goes out on a schedule
Goes out after play, eating, drinking etc
Goes out often
And is always on a leash and right by my side if he is out of his cage
Food and drink are on a schedule and NEVER after a certain time




Cons he is still doing even with all the things listed above and the suggestions given from you guys:
He screams in his kennel STILL constantly
Pees in his kennel EVERYTIME he is in it (he has never stopped) doesn't matter how long he is in there for he does it. 
Poops on rare occasions in it (since we have had him only 3 pooping accidents one was this morning and evening tho both incidents he was just recently outside)Literally was in kennel for less than 20 mins and crapped in his kennel tonight
He takes FOREVER to go to the bathroom outside
He seems in all honesty like a very slow learner. Its like he can't place what I'm training him together and I'm starting to regret getting a german shepherd. He's a nice dog but I'm getting very frustrated. 
I've trained many dogs before but all have been small dogs none of them were EVER this difficult. I haven't had a large dog before and so far it's been a nightmare. I understand all puppies are diff and they will have accidents I fully get that but when I haven't seen hardly any progress if any in the past few weeks we have had him I'm getting wore down with him. Please help lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This has nothing to do with the breed. I am betting you got him from a place where he was crated all the time and not taken out, so eventually he had to go and had to sit in his own filth.
After a while, the dog's natural instinct not to soil where he lies will go out the window, if he has no choice, and then it becomes a nasty habit.

It's not going to be easy, but you have to spend more time with him outside, and I'm thinking he will eventually get it but it won't be easy.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

MichaelE gives some pretty detailed instructions on training.


----------



## acos88 (Aug 28, 2014)

That actually makes total sense now. They said he was supposedly puppy pad trained indoors (which I don't believe in and he def isn't trained to that) and when we saw all the puppies they had an outdoor wire cage they kept them in so they all went in that big kennel freely. 
Boy sounds like I have my work cut out unfortunately but at least it sheds some light on why he is doing it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How was he raised at the breeder? Did you see the place? Like Sunflowers said, it sounds like a lot of the puppy mill pups' problems. I think if it were my dog, I would move him to an outside kennel, not a crate, to break the cycle and not taking him inside until the new habit is 100% established. This requires you to spend a considerable amount of time outside with him. This way he can establish his own place to pee and poop. PLease let us know what you decide and keep us updated. I am sure you are not the only one with this issue.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You need to stay on whatever schedule you said you were using with your pup, but you also need to stay outside with him until he goes. You can't just let him out and send him to the back yard while you watch from the comfort of the kitchen window.

Don't give in to the temptation to fool yourself into thinking, "Oh, well, I guess he doesn't have to go this time..."

While that may be true some of the time, if you wait long enough, walk him around the places he goes, he will eventually go. And that is the beginning of the habit he needs to learn.

If you do this right, you are going to be spending considerable time outdoors with him to get this habit established.

Every time he goes outside you need to make him think you just witnessed the Second Coming. Praise him lavishly and tell him what a good dog he is. Lots of petting and "good boy"'s.

And then go right back inside. No playing, no chasing the ball, nothing. GO INSIDE. Repeat this over and over and over. You and he will both learn.

These are among the easiest breed in the world to potty train. They aren't stupid and they will learn this if you show them what you want. They aren't born knowing WHERE to go potty and more importantly where NOT to go, only that they know they have to go.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He was holding it before and now he has not. Not at all. Have you had the vet check him for a UTI or kidney problem? I know he was young but if this is a change......


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> He was holding it before and now he has not. Not at all. Have you had the vet check him for a UTI or kidney problem? I know he was young but if this is a change......


Quoting this for emphasis, it's really important! If it seems like the pup has little control over it, and is peeing in such a short amount of time but in small amounts, it could be a medical problem which would be really painful and require antibiotics.



So assuming your pup ends up with a clean bill of health, something else you said really stuck out to me:



acos88 said:


> *He screams in his kennel STILL constantly*
> Pees in his kennel EVERYTIME he is in it (he has never stopped) doesn't matter how long he is in there for he does it.
> Poops on rare occasions in it (since we have had him only 3 pooping accidents one was this morning and evening tho both incidents he was just recently outside)Literally *was in kennel for less than 20 mins* and crapped in his kennel tonight


It sounds like your dog obviously has a really rough relationship with his kennel. Could it be that the kennel stresses him out so much that it's making him have to go? I see it CONSTANTLY in the grooming shop where I work. Dogs that have been out and gone in the morning and everything, but they still get so worked up in the kennel that they pee and poop all over themselves. The more the dog realizes that you come back to the kennel upset, the more it's making the dog nervous to go in there in the first place.

It's obviously not the only problem since you said the pup is still going in the house, but it seems like if nothing else, you should work on creating a place your pup is comfortable so he settles down with the barking. If you do a search for "crate games" you'll get a lot of great suggestions on making the crate more of a den that your dog WANTS to be in.

I also wanted to throw out there that if your pup is having accidents while tethered to you in the house, and it's NOT caused by a UTI, then it sounds like you might need to be more diligent about watching for signals that he needs to potty. The second you see ANY indication that he might even just be THINKING of peeing, you need to be outside! Sniffing the ground, circling, even just moving around a little slower than before. Any signals at all that might be a clue. Unfortunately, it sounds like your dog has had a LOT of time to practice going inside the house, so it's going to take a lot of diligent work to break that habit. Every single accident in the house is a step back, and every single time he potties outside, it needs to be like he just pooped a diamond or peed gold!  It's going to take a lot of work, but you'll get there, don't give up!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My female GSD was similar. Not so much so in the crate but in the house. She was about 12 weeks when I got her and the first owner had her living outside so she was completely backwards. She wanted to lie down outside and come in to pee. I did have her checked for a UTI but that wasn't it. I had to restart the potty training over a couple times. She completely had it by 6-7 months and she has never had an accident again. Out of all my dogs I trust her and my older golden the most, very solid with the potty training. I had to regroup and look at what I was doing because I was so very frustrated.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

The suggestions given here, they are excellent. You sound like you are at your wits end, don't be! It will get better! Be patient, like suggested herein, whenever he pees or poops outside, in a very happy voice praise, treat, pet, love... He will see how pleased this makes you, and thats all your dog wants to do...please you.


----------



## acos88 (Aug 28, 2014)

I understand what everyone is saying and fully agree with everyone thank you for your suggestions. Yeah he has taken steps backwards this week and I wasn't sure why because his schedule is still the same. As far as watching his signals he doesn't give hardly any even outside when he has to pee he just walks and does it at the sametime. 
He again had crap in his kennel and he really hasn't done it in a long time so I'm so confused as to why. 
The vet did tell me she thinks he is having anxiety in his kennel so to try toys in there with him. He won't even play with any toys in his kennel at all. He won't even eat his treats in his kennel or use a peanut butter kong!
If he doesn't get straightened out I think I seriously might try what the other person suggested with the outside thing. 
And for the other person I do make sure he is outside UNTIL he goes trust me. I wait for a very long time and praise like crazy and this is the funny thing. He will go and before he finishes his pee (he will break stream) and run over to me knowing he is going to get praise then he will go back and finish later and soon as he finishes he runs straight over to me because he KNOWS he gets praised!


----------



## acos88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Also the peeing inside or accidents inside are seriously rare occasions and it's all under my husbands watch but my watch he hasn't had any accidents so I know I'm doing something correct. But the cage he still goes in it constantly.


----------



## acos88 (Aug 28, 2014)

As far as puppy mill he wasn't a puppy mill dog at all. His lines are some of the best breedjng lines out there. And I saw his parents and place that he was at. I just think they never started his house training honestly


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK so you're doing everything and it's the crate and the husband screwing up the dog's training. I imagine we can't talk you into doing anything about the husband situation but you can do something about the crate. Forget it. Maybe try an X pen for confinement at night or tether him to your bed. If you haven't tried training to a bell as a signal for going out, maybe that would work. 

You do have my sympathy because my now 1 yo was the toughest to house train yet. The previous dog got the bell thing instantly -- not this puppy. I do know that this is a very frustrating issue because, although she didn't pee in her crate, she was a pia to house train. And she still can scream in her crate if she knows I'm taking the other dog out.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> ?....she was a pia to house train. And she still can scream in her crate if she knows I'm taking the other dog out.


Ahh, more initials...took a while, but 'pia' pain in the rear-end?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what are you feeding the dog?


----------



## acos88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol tried the bell too! Didn't work either. He is on purina puppy for large breed


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe with a food that has less filler , the liver and kidneys don't have to work overtime eliminating waste ?

dry kibble means the dog drinks more water .

a raw diet would provide natural levels of moisture . Generally dogs that are raw fed don't drink as much water .

He may be drinking water without absorbing it. Try substituting an electrolyte - like pedialyte and see what happens.

Being frustrated and on the dogs case will have him void out of emotional state, submissive . 

Be very matter of fact and neutral when cleaning up or putting the dog out for toilet , and I would extend that to the dog being successful. Don't draw attention to it .


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I strongly disagree.

The dog should be rewarded for going outside with praise and talk so that he knows going potty outside is going to lead to something enjoyable for him.

Unless of course you have a dog that shy's away from praise and petting...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

acos88 said:


> And for the other person I do make sure he is outside UNTIL he goes trust me. I wait for a very long time and praise like crazy and this is the funny thing. He will go and before he finishes his pee (he will break stream) and run over to me knowing he is going to get praise then he will go back and finish later and soon as he finishes he runs straight over to me because he KNOWS he gets praised!


I never praise for going outside. Just tell the pup"Go Potty!" several times *AS* he does it to prevent stopping. But stop saying it before he is finished or he will be associating stopping with that command. After a few weeks they know when you say "Go Potty" what he needs to do. But until he knows that command you never say it before he goes. This has worked beautifully for the last several pups I raised.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree on taking in a urine sample to rule out UTI. To resolve the crate issue I would dump the small crate and get a large wire crate. Put newspaper down in the back half and bedding in the front. I have been doing this with my puppies for 30+ years and it's always worked great. I disagree with the school of thought that a small crate should be used and will keep them from going in it. True they do not want to soil their areas so when they do it's because they can't help it. When you gotta go you gotta go. Limiting them to no extra space sets them up to soil themselves if they can't hold it. If they have a place to go (back half newspaper) they will do their business there and remain clean. Once they can hold it they will.

Also I give my puppies an extra special treat each time they go in the crate and say 'kennel'. It doesn't take long before all you have to say is kennel they will race in it to get the special treat. This is with a nice roomy kennel not a small one.


----------



## acos88 (Aug 28, 2014)

GSDalpha: I have a large crate as well and put newspaper in there too and he shreds paper and puppy pads and he will pee all over everything and walk thru it same with if he craps he doesn't care where it is. I tried the small crate for a while to see if it helped and of course same outcome. 
As far as getting him in the kennel he will gladly go in it with a treat no problem.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

llombardo said:


> My female GSD was similar. Not so much so in the crate but in the house. She was about 12 weeks when I got her and the first owner had her living outside so she was completely backwards. She wanted to lie down outside and come in to pee. I did have her checked for a UTI but that wasn't it. I had to restart the potty training over a couple times. She completely had it by 6-7 months and she has never had an accident again. Out of all my dogs I trust her and my older golden the most, very solid with the potty training. I had to regroup and look at what I was doing because I was so very frustrated.


Had this issue also...My older girl Lena had no problems with potty training, she became very consistent super fast. Della was our rescue from BYB of sorts, and had spent her entire life outside. She just didn't have the experience or knowledge to know how to act in the house. Followed MichaelE's advice pretty much to the letter, and we've only had 1 accident in the last 2 weeks. And the accident wasn't really an accident. They go potty every morning at 7am. My power went out and alarm didn't go off, and I didn't get up until 745a. Unfortunately, Della took a doody in the middle of my kitchen. Good thing I have all hardwood floors and tiles!! LOL


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

How much time do you spend interacting with this pup when you are home and he is not sleeping? Outside of the crate?

How much time does this pup spend inside of the crate when you are home?


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Again, it really sounds like your problem is with the crate training more than housebreaking.* If you don't start over crate training, you're never going to make any progress.*

*With how your dog has pooped in his kennel, and how he starts and stops peeing so often, it really is likely he has gotten a UTI. *When fecal matter gets in contact with the urethra, this is how bacteria can get in and cause problems. It's really important for the vet to take a urine sample and rule out a UTI. It's not going to be completely ruled out until the vet actually runs the test.

I agree with the people suggesting taking a step back from the crate for now. If he's not eating, taking treats, playing with toys, keeps shredding stuff, etc, he's WAY too stressed, and this is what's causing him to eliminate in his kennel. Basically, he's so terrified every time he goes in that he can't help but soil himself. You need to stop forcing him in the crate and create an environment where he will eventually choose to go in the crate on his own.

This is a process that takes time. You are probably going to want to get a pen to contain him, something big enough to fit the crate inside. That way he has the choice to go in if he wants. Start playing games where you throw treats in the crate, but at this point never close the door. Keep everything up to his discretion whether he wants to explore or not. Feed him in his crate whenever possible, but again, make sure you leave the door open! You want to work on it slowly so he has time to adjust to the idea of being confined.

Think of it as a person who is claustrophobic. You don't cure them of it by shoving them in a closet, locking the door, and waiting for them to get so stressed out and worked up that they pass out. Waiting out crying is all well and good for a dog that is just mildly annoyed at being shut in and is just looking to see what gets you to open the door, but your dog is having actual anxiety about being in there. It's a special case and you need to treat it differently.

Again, if you do a google search for "Crate Games" you'll get lots of ideas of how to actively train your dog to love his kennel. I really don't think you're going to make any progress unless you get proactive about the crate. Just my opinion, though, like any behavior assessment, you can't really say 100% for sure by just reading descriptions of what's going on without seeing it first hand!


----------

